# SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I HEARD FROM ANOTHER HYDRAULIC COMPANY THAT SHOWTIME WAS SHUTTING DOWN AND THAT THEY WERE NO LONGER SELLING HYDRAULICS. HIS WORDS WERE "THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU WHORE OUT CHINESE PRODUCTS". I THOUGHT THOSE WERE SOME STRONG CHOICE OF WORDS. ANYBODY ELSE KNOW OF ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

hmmm wonder if its true


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

heard that like a month ago, that they were gonna go back to doing wire wheels only or some shit


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

I heard they were only going to sell air ride products..... :dunno:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Wonder if they will have a going out of business sale and post it on lil.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....

FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...

WE PUT ALOT OF THOUGHT INTO OUR DECISION. WE HAVE BEEN A FORCE IN THE GAME FOR OVER 8 YEARS. WHEN YOU GET TO THIS LEVEL IN BUSINESS, YOU HAVE TO KEEP EVERYTHING IN STOCK, NO MATTER WHAT THE PROFIT MARGINS ARE. OVER THE PAST 2 YEARS WE HAVE SEEN A DECLINE IN OUR HYDRAULIC BUSINESS..IE: MARGINS. THE 4 MAJOR PLAYERS HAVE TO COMPETE WITH PRICING IN THE SAME MARKET. WHEN WE HAVE TO KEEP 700K IN STOCK AND ONLY MAKE 100.00 PER KIT, BECAUSE THE COST OF MATERIAL HAS ALMOST DOUBLED, FUEL ETC...IT ISNT WORK DOING IT. I AM JUST BUYING MYSELF A JOB. AT THE END OF THE DAY, ITS ALL ABOUT THE BOTTOM LINE...

WE WILL STILL CARRY SOME KEY COMPONENTS IN BULK...IE: MOTORS, HEADS, SPRINGS, DUMPS...

WE ARE FOCUSING ON OUR BRITISH WIRE WHEEL LINE AND OUR AIRRIDE SUSPENSION.... THESE 2 DIVISIONS ARE OUR BACKBONE AND OUR FUTURE SUCCESS OF THIS COMPANY..

WE WILL STILL BE HERE FOR ANY SHOWTIME RELATED QUESTIONS AND TECH SUPPORT. WE HAVE ENOGH PRODUCT TO LAST US UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR...AND TO ALL OF OUR SUPPORTERS, WE COULDNT HAVE MADE IT THIS FAR WITHOUT YOU GUYS...I HAVE ALWAYS TRIED TO TREAT EVERYONE FAIR AND TAKE CARE OF ANY PROBLEMS THAT ANYONE HAD WITH OUR PRODUCT.

SPECIAL THANKS TO CARLTON - BERMUDA, JOHN-HELL RAISER, BIG MIKE - EL CAMINO, JEFF - BAKERS, TRAVIS PIPER, GLEN - G&G, LEO - DIRTY DANCER, JUAN CHAVOYA, SHORTY-HOUSTON, RICHARD, ADAM, MANDO - SANTA ROSA, LAFAYETTE - SAN DIEGO, SERGIO AND RUDY DEL TORO, BIG RICH - PHOENIX, CMW - ST LOUIS, ANDY - GERMANY, WESTSIDE - OREGON, ...MY FRESNO RIDERS, AND EVERYONE ELSE RIDING SHOWTIME...

I CANT LEAVE OUT MY CLUB ROLLERZ ONLY FOR THE SUPPORT FROM DAY 1....
ALSO KITA, JAY...FROM UCE...AND ALL OF THEIR MEMBERS... THANKS TO ALL OF THE OTHER CLUBS WHO BACKED US!!

MARK


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah what he said! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 07:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...


gotta respect that decision, good luck....


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 08:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...


Spoken like a true business man


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Its too bad. 

I really like showtime. 

I think the next generation of kids are A LOT LESS MECHANICALLY INCLINED. I have summer students here at the tool shop that I have to work with doing maintanence and they stuggle with the BASIC TOOLS. 

When ever I ask them about cars, it's usually down to ricers as most things are bolt on. OR, "I JUST WANT A HONDA WITH RIMS AND TINT and a small stereo".

I've worked with a lot of summer students say, THIS SUCKS, and when they finish school they want a computer job.     

*All the BEST SHOWTIME, business has to follow the market. Can't feed the kids if no money is comming in.*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 08:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...



thanks for setting it straight


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

any big sales comin up soon?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn....that's deep. 

Bush has hugely impacted our trade, currency, and economics to such a negative degree that "other" suppliers are also getting out of business that directly affect dealers around the globe.

I sure hope our economy turns around soon.........AND QUICK or we'll all be fucked in 5 years. I said it when he was elected and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Aug 22 2006, 01:05 PM~6018324
> *any big sales comin up soon?
> *


what he said :dunno:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

ohh great..what do i do now??? :angry:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 11:39 AM~6016794
> *WE ARE FOCUSING ON OUR BRITISH WIRE WHEEL LINE
> *



what ever happened to their wheel cleaner?? good shit.



best of luck with your decision


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

damn mark, sorry to hear that, you have always given me the best service around and always went out of your way, i appreciate that


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 10:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...



Can I get a refund on a new kit I purchased? Never used. :angry:

I'm half way kidding and half way serious....DAMN, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.....THIS WAS THE HARDEST DECISION IVE EVER HAD TO MAKE IN MY LIFE..
WE WILL STILL BE HERE TO SERVICE THE PRODUCT AND TAKE CARE OF PROBLEMS..IF THERE IS SOMETHING I DONT HAVE IN STOCK ANYMORE, I WILL FIND IT AND GET IT DONE... I WILL BE POSTING A SALE THE MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH!! 
MAN THERE ARE SOME GOOD KATS STILL OUT THERE PUSHING THEIR LINE..
HOPPOS, HOMIES, BLACK MAGIC...YOU WANT TO BUY FROM PEOPLE WHO BELIEVE IN THEIR PRODUCT...AND TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO...DONT WANT TO SOUND LIKE AN INFOMERCIAL, JUST MY 2 CENTS


MARK


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME (Sep 10, 2003)

CANT FORGET MY BOY SCOTT AT REDS...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6019383
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.....THIS WAS THE HARDEST DECISION IVE EVER HAD TO MAKE IN MY LIFE..
> WE WILL STILL BE HERE TO SERVICE THE PRODUCT AND TAKE CARE OF  PROBLEMS..IF THERE IS SOMETHING I DONT HAVE IN STOCK ANYMORE, I WILL FIND IT AND GET IT DONE... I WILL BE POSTING A SALE THE MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH!!
> MAN THERE ARE SOME GOOD KATS STILL OUT THERE PUSHING THEIR LINE..
> ...


Good luck to you Mark. I know you are a great busisness (sp) man. This is John from Fairfield ( You DJ my wedding) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn that sux,my favorite brand too


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

good luck mark..... hope all works out for you bro


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Mark , can I get a shout out?  But really Ive seen the install busness going down to here and there , in Bakers. And I used mainly Showtime. Yea with the cost of steel and taxs and shipping , fuel cost. Its hard to get the price you want out of a customer. Low busness for installers , low busness for supplyers. I will still buy from ShowTime as long as possable.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I feel ya showtime , here in san antonio its been dead for 2 months . Economy all wacked out .


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 22 2006, 01:39 PM~6018601
> *ohh great..what do i do now??? :angry:
> *


THERE'S BETTER SHIT OUT THERE, MAN. DON'T TRIP
I THINK A LOT OF PEOPLE SAW IT COMING.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

are you guys selling the piston pump or the TORO bladder for a deal now :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Fuck... I'm gonna get all I can... Showtime for life er.. well... Damn I'm sad now. And I ain't peeling no stickers


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Aug 22 2006, 03:58 PM~6019498
> *damn that sux,my favorite brand too
> *


ya what he said wer gonna miss shotime :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 



R.I.P sho time :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Aug 22 2006, 05:05 PM~6020020
> *THERE'S BETTER SHIT OUT THERE, MAN. DON'T TRIP
> I THINK A LOT OF PEOPLE SAW IT COMING.
> *


well just my opinion..showtime where the best ive dealt with either answering my questions or getting my order right the first time no matter how small of a order it might have been..they are cool people..i wont deal with cce since,,and im not knocking on women working at a shop...but noone knows whats going on..they dont remeber who you are even if you call back in a hour and the prices change everythime you call..and ..i hate to go on but..they seem like they dont want to work with a shop..how about the sales they run for customers only but not for the wholesale shops..i argued with some woman there about how if i was a regular customer and buying from there site i could get this pump set up with free shipping but if im a shop i have to pay shipping???what the fuck..and prohopper as soon as you call them nicely about a problem they start acusing you did something wrong and how many set ups they sell and they never have a problem like the one you have and i did something wrong...i had a problem with a bad pump head gear..broke right from them..they told how i did it wrong..they went on and on..anyway..im looking for a good distibutor of good hydraulics and good people on the other end..anyone??


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME+Aug 22 2006, 06:43 PM~6019383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even in his darkest hours... the man still encourages you to buy from competitors... well some :biggrin: 

takes a lot of guts (and good people) to change your business model after so many years.

i'd be willing to bet that one of the unmentioned suppliers is partly to blame... when one company has a monopoly on a product that *most* hydraulic companies need, you can have a lot of control in the game.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Aug 22 2006, 06:41 PM~6020757
> *Even in his darkest hours... the man still encourages you to buy from competitors... well some  :biggrin:
> 
> takes a lot of guts (and good people) to change your business model after so many years.
> ...



I THINK I KNOW WHO YOUR TALKING BOUT. CAUSE I HEARD ALL THIS FROM ANOTHER COMPANY AT A SWAPMEET. BUT THE WAY THIS GUY WAS TALKING TO ME BOUT SHOWTIME, HE WAS MAKING IT SOUND LIKE SHOWTIME COULDNT HANG WITH THE BUSINESS.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

i always only ordered from showtime and i always got all my orders correct and never had a problem with their products


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Aug 22 2006, 07:05 PM~6020947
> *i always only ordered from showtime and i always got all my orders correct and never had a problem with their products
> *



YEP WHEN I BOUGHT MY FIRST SETUP WE WENT TO THEIR SHOP IN FRESNO. SOME COOL ASS PEOPLE. EVERYTIME WE WENT IN THEIR ALWAYS HAS TO BUY SOME CDS AND A NEW TRUUCHA VIDEO.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 10:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...


mark,
It makes a little more sense now and I wish you the best of luck in the future. Im sure with the business end of things you will make it and be successful with it. You have a lot of dedicated people who will back you 100%. Good Luck bro.

Davy


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 10:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...


I LOVE & RESPECT MARK & SHOWTIME .WITHOUT U THERE WOULD B NO BERMUDA TRIANGLE!!!GOD BLESS U MY FRIEND :tears: :tears:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6019383
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.....THIS WAS THE HARDEST DECISION IVE EVER HAD TO MAKE IN MY LIFE..
> WE WILL STILL BE HERE TO SERVICE THE PRODUCT AND TAKE CARE OF  PROBLEMS..IF THERE IS SOMETHING I DONT HAVE IN STOCK ANYMORE, I WILL FIND IT AND GET IT DONE... I WILL BE POSTING A SALE THE MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH!!  MAN THERE ARE SOME GOOD KATS STILL OUT THERE PUSHING THEIR LINE..
> HOPPOS, HOMIES, BLACK MAGIC...YOU WANT TO BUY FROM PEOPLE WHO BELIEVE IN THEIR PRODUCT...AND TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT THEY DO...DONT WANT TO SOUND LIKE AN INFOMERCIAL, JUST MY 2 CENTS
> ...


Hell yeah just in time for Vegas.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING :tears:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

t


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 22 2006, 07:14 PM~6020559
> *well just my opinion..showtime where the best ive dealt with either answering my questions or getting my order right the first time no matter how small of a order it might have been..they are cool people..i wont deal with cce since,,and im not knocking on women working at a shop...but noone knows whats going on..they dont remeber who you are even if you call back in a hour and the prices change everythime you call..and ..i hate to go on but..they seem like they dont want to work with a shop..how about the sales they run for customers only but not for the wholesale shops..i argued with some woman there about how if i was a regular customer and buying from there site i could get this pump set up with free shipping but if im a shop i have to pay shipping???what the fuck..and prohopper as soon as you call them nicely about a problem they start acusing you did something wrong and how many set ups they sell and they never have a problem like the one you have and i did something wrong...i had a problem with a bad pump head gear..broke right from them..they told how i did it wrong..they went on and on..anyway..im looking for a good distibutor of good hydraulics and good people on the other end..anyone??
> *


PITBULL HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 23 2006, 12:10 AM~6021838
> *PITBULL  HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 04:43 PM~6019383
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.....THIS WAS THE HARDEST DECISION IVE EVER HAD TO MAKE IN MY LIFE..
> WE WILL STILL BE HERE TO SERVICE THE PRODUCT AND TAKE CARE OF  PROBLEMS..IF THERE IS SOMETHING I DONT HAVE IN STOCK ANYMORE, I WILL FIND IT AND GET IT DONE... I WILL BE POSTING A SALE THE MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH!!
> MAN THERE ARE SOME GOOD KATS STILL OUT THERE PUSHING THEIR LINE..
> ...


Thanx, Mark for the shout out to us still puttin it down. The hydraulic business is very cut throat and it is difficult to servive in such a business. Sorry to hear about showtimes misfutune, 
I tried to stop in on friday , on my way to San Jo. but you was at lunch....wtf
I never get to take a lunch !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Good luck Mark see you at the shows :wave:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 22 2006, 10:59 PM~6022583
> *Good luck Mark see you at the shows  :wave:
> *


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Mark,

Just want ya to know how much I appreciate you helpin me out all of 2004/2005. Got nothing but respect! I was hoping to see you in Denver but hopefully we can meet up in LAS VEGAS. Hope all is going good with your Real Estate career. If you ever need that Gold Turntable polished up, send it to me. Clean Polish, No Charge...

Travis Piper.

Jewel Craft Jewelers
217 Main Street
Vincennes, IN 47591

www.TravisPiper.com


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Gotta respect Mark's decision, I have been trying to push hydraulics at my shop here in Hawaii, but shipping costs a grip and nobody is willing to pay for shipping out here because the economy in Hawaii is rough here to, cost of living is getting out of hand.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah weres my shout out asshole lmao jk foo u know i love u peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! showtime will go down in history dont worry u made ur mark ummmm mark lol lmao i need to shut up allready lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Luck Mark


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

damn...i liked showtime......an my uncle C.T. used to be sponsered by yall and has a couple World Records under his belt, thanks too SHOWTIME..............good luck wit everythang


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up mark, sorry to hear this! mark has been cool with me since i first bought from him back in 99 at the santa cruz shop! everyshow he was one of the first guys to say whats up, thats some customer service right there! i guess i will start mounting my showtime backing plates on the walls now


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ive had Showtime in every one of my cars over the years and they are all I would use. ever since i had seen that ad in Cali Swangin with Switchman hoppin his black caprice on the Shaw i knew thats who i wanted. this sucks, i never had a single problem with their equipment, while my other friends goin through gear after gear from the OTHER brand "takin the junk out the trunk and puttin in the real stuff" best of luck ta ya man


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

huh


----------



## malibuhopper (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck mark and the rest of the guys at SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

damn homie thats sad 2 hear... hopefully it wont have to be a permanent thing, ya never know right? anyways i've had a showtime setup in my trunk for a year and a half and everything except the dumps have been great... oh and thanks for the sticker mark, you kindly went out of your way to send me it and i aint gona take it off, still reppin hard in toronto... good luck to you in all your future endeavors...


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Good Luck to all you Guys at Showtime and Thanks for all the Hook Up's and Support you guys have given to everyone in our Club and everyone else out there !!!

Looney
Altered Images C.C.


----------



## SUPERIOR CC (Sep 8, 2005)

MARK YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB EVERY TIME WITH MY ORDERS AND MADE SELLING HYDROS MUCH MORE FUN. I GUESS MY SET UPS IN MY CAR ARENT GONNA GET CHANGED OUT FOR A WHILE.GOOD LUCK AND HOPE YOU MAKE IT BACK .
BIG SAMS HYDRAULICS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

anybody want to buy a 2 pump 4 dump showtime setup? :0 :tears: i cant belive it but i guess ill have to go to my boy shorty now but all bull shit aside ive always rolled showtime and much respect to ur choice...


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I can say no one has backed their product or word as well as mark and showtime good luck



Scott Fugate
Altered Images cc.


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Just cause showtime hydroes is a thing of the past know, Im keepin my showtime back plates on my shit. :tears:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Mark, you still going to VEGAS. Im havin a bit of a bachelor party out there that weekend???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW THAT IS FUCKING HUGE.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 22 2006, 12:28 AM~6015534
> *I HEARD FROM ANOTHER HYDRAULIC COMPANY THAT SHOWTIME WAS SHUTTING DOWN AND THAT THEY WERE NO LONGER SELLING HYDRAULICS. HIS WORDS WERE "THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU WHORE OUT CHINESE PRODUCTS". I THOUGHT THOSE WERE SOME STRONG CHOICE OF WORDS. ANYBODY ELSE KNOW OF ANYTHING ELSE.
> *


 :uh: SAD BUT TRUE


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 08:39 AM~6016794
> *WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> ...


thats not cool


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

im keeping my showtime in my trunk...............in a few years it will be like trying to find a classic car...........and having it in there is like a piece of history............showtime -4-life...............


----------



## Mr.Coupe deville (Aug 19, 2006)

Not true ,all hydraulics company dont all sell china parts. We dont sell china parts. All parts are made in the US. We dont buy from out the US. :biggrin: 














The Brother you love to hate.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Coupe deville_@Sep 4 2006, 05:57 PM~6103340
> *Not true ,all hydraulics company dont all sell china parts. We dont sell china parts. All  parts are made in the US. We dont buy from out the US.  :biggrin:
> The Brother you love to hate.
> *



umm................. and you are who :uh: 




















my point exactly :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT....

I guess PH is going down fast.....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

sad.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... STOP THIS TOPIC!!!!!! I DONT WANNA KEEP THINKING ABOUT IT :tears:  :guns: :banghead:


----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

Lets face it, there is no money in lowrider products. people are too dam cheap and always trying to nickle and dime, look what happened to wire wheels i remeber china wires were 1g know they cost less than hubcaps.i had a shop and pushed wires casue i like lowriders and had to switch up to big wheels, more $. i know some paint shops that did alot of lowrider jobs, now they just do insurance jobs, becasue of the same thing lowrider guys always looking for the hookup, business compete to get the business until they cant no more, and because its a business you move to whateveris gonna make you money.

i like lowriders over any other custom cars, hot rods, imports, trucks, but if i was gonna open a car shop, lowrider would be the last id cater to, from the business side.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> 
> ...


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

my decals are staying on!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Much Love to Mark and Showtime. You really helped me out when I first built my cutlass. You hooked me up with a very good hoppin pump. I hate seeing this go down but all good things come to an end. I hope the best for you Mark....


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6019383
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.....THIS WAS THE HARDEST DECISION IVE EVER HAD TO MAKE IN MY LIFE..
> WE WILL STILL BE HERE TO SERVICE THE PRODUCT AND TAKE CARE OF  PROBLEMS..IF THERE IS SOMETHING I DONT HAVE IN STOCK ANYMORE, I WILL FIND IT AND GET IT DONE... I WILL BE POSTING A SALE THE MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH!!
> MAN THERE ARE SOME GOOD KATS STILL OUT THERE PUSHING THEIR LINE..
> ...


I CAN TELL EVERYBODY THAT MARK, DANIEL, HOOTIE AND BARRY AT SHOWTIME ALWAYS DID THE BEST JOB AT RUNNING A BUSINESS, BECAUSE MY SHOP "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CUSTOMS" IN LAS VEGAS, NV est 1998. I'VE BEEN DEALING WITH SHOWTIME SINCE 1999 AND IT WAS LIKE FAMILY TO ME FROM DAY ONE AND EVEN WHEN SOME REAL DEEP SHIT WENT DOWN THEY HELD ME DOWN AND WATCHED MY BACK AND I DID THE SAME FOR THEM AT ALL THE SHOWS I WENT TO. I MUST SAY I'LL MISS DOING "BIG" BUSINESS WITH THEM AND I GUESS YOU HAVE TO RESPECT IT NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THESE GUYS FOR KEEPING IT REAL...AND BUSINESS IS BUSINESS...I HAD TO SHUT DOWN MY SHOP FOR A YEAR OR SO JUST TO GET MY MIND BACK INTO IT AGAIN. I'LL ALWAY RESPECT EVERYBODY AT SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS LIKE I DID FROM DAY ONE...and from everybody from "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB" est.1995, wishes you guys the best ...IF YOU GUYS EVER NEED SOMETHING, YOU GOT MY NUMBER...I'M ALWAYS TALKING TO HOOTIE ALSO.

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT from


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Aug 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6019383
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.....THIS WAS THE HARDEST DECISION IVE EVER HAD TO MAKE IN MY LIFE..
> WE WILL STILL BE HERE TO SERVICE THE PRODUCT AND TAKE CARE OF  PROBLEMS..IF THERE IS SOMETHING I DONT HAVE IN STOCK ANYMORE, I WILL FIND IT AND GET IT DONE... I WILL BE POSTING A SALE THE MIDDLE OF NEXT MONTH!!
> MAN THERE ARE SOME GOOD KATS STILL OUT THERE PUSHING THEIR LINE..
> ...


I CAN TELL EVERYBODY THAT MARK, DANIEL, HOOTIE AND BARRY AT "SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS" ALWAYS DID THE BEST JOB AT RUNNING A BUSINESS, BECAUSE MY SHOP "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CUSTOMS" IN LAS VEGAS, NV est 1998. I'VE BEEN DEALING WITH SHOWTIME SINCE 1999 AND IT WAS LIKE FAMILY TO ME FROM DAY ONE AND EVEN WHEN SOME REAL DEEP SHIT WENT DOWN, THEY HELD ME DOWN AND WATCHED MY BACK AND I DID THE SAME FOR THEM AT ALL THE SHOWS I WENT TO. I MUST SAY I'LL MISS DOING "BIG" BUSINESS WITH THEM AND I GUESS YOU HAVE TO RESPECT IT NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU LOVE THESE GUYS FOR KEEPING IT REAL...AND BUSINESS IS BUSINESS...I HAD TO SHUT DOWN MY SHOP FOR A YEAR OR SO JUST TO GET MY MIND BACK INTO IT AGAIN. I'LL ALWAY RESPECT EVERYBODY AT SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS LIKE I DID FROM DAY ONE...and from everybody at "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB" est.1995, wishes you guys the best ...IF YOU GUYS EVER NEED SOMETHING, YOU GOT MY NUMBER...I'M ALWAYS TALKING TO HOOTIE ALSO.

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT from "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB" est.1995
and "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CUSTOMS" est.1998...and all the RIDERS out there Rollin SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS






""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark: You guys were the first Kit I used in my low. Matter fact, I bought 2 kits 'cause I juiced my homeboy's coupe around the same time. This was back in 2002! That ***** still ridin off that same 2-pump setup. I made alot of mods on mine but I still got 1 pump from 2002 still snapping like it's fresh! Nobody was really ridin' in lows too much in Philly 'til I hit the map. Now I got these fools out here riding and I put 'em on nuthin' but SHOWTIME. They got the best strokes in the industry. CCE got bullshit strokes and half-ass springs. And oh yeah...them women that answer the phone is dumb as shit. I think they be gettin' high on the job. Anyway, Mark you always showed me love and I appreciate all that you've done for me good buddy. Thanks to you sending me a free SHOWBALL that I had for a backup, it got me out a jam when I was riding one night (bolt broke off ball). I popped the bitch back in the same night and kept swangin'. Sorry for being long winded, but I don't know who to turn to now. Maybe RED'S as long as they don't kill nobody else :nono: . Naw but seriously, just like they say "YOU DON'T WORK YOU DON'T EAT"...Well the same applies to "YOU DON'T PROFIT YOUR ASS WILL STARVE". So I feel you homie. Good Luck and I wish you all the success.

-De from Philly and Yeadon, PA


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn im gonna have to order another couple sets of torpedoes, and some 14's thats the only place i buy my strokes.....


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

WHAT!!!!! SAY IT AINT SO


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Aug 24 2006, 01:51 AM~6031089
> *ive had Showtime in every one of my cars over the years and they are all I would use.  ever since i had seen that ad in Cali Swangin with Switchman hoppin his black caprice on the Shaw i knew thats who i wanted.  this sucks, i never had a single problem with their equipment, while my other friends goin through gear after gear from the OTHER brand "takin the junk out the trunk and puttin in the real stuff" best of luck ta ya man
> *


Takin the junk outa the trunk and putting the real shit in  Gotta love that quote from cali swaning


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 23 2006, 01:22 AM~6022305
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggchris78 (Jul 4, 2006)

Man that sucks !! Well good luck to everyone at showtime !!!!!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

GOOD LUCK MARK THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP IN THE PAST FROM YOU AND THE SHOWTIME CREW B


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

well i heard showtime is up and runing again and selling shit is this true?????


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

davidw77 said:


> well i heard showtime is up and runing again and selling shit is this true?????


Very true!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT... for SHOWTIME


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GOOD LUCK


ITSSHOWTIME said:


> WELL, LETS SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT.....
> 
> FIRST OFF EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY CARRIES CHINESE PARTS...MOTORS, CUPS, DONUTS, SWITCH BOXES, ROCKFORD HEADS, G FORCE HEADS, ETC...
> 
> ...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

<-- showtime supporter i got 4 pumps in my towncar and 2 more on my work bench i wount have anything else.. in my truck so lets get this train going.. i need some showtime parts


----------



## Vinny65 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just recently bought some centergold ds the guy at california classics in Fresno said they r dayton but no stamps he said he bought them from u guys when u went out of bis. They have some engraving on the knockoff and dish. Do u know what kind of wheels these r thanks


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Showtime back in business? ??


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

wait for another 8 years and you'll get an answer


----------



## Gawtti (Mar 27, 2014)

make that 10 :rofl:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

SUPREME69 said:


> I HEARD FROM ANOTHER HYDRAULIC COMPANY THAT SHOWTIME WAS SHUTTING DOWN AND THAT THEY WERE NO LONGER SELLING HYDRAULICS. HIS WORDS WERE "THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU WHORE OUT CHINESE PRODUCTS". I THOUGHT THOSE WERE SOME STRONG CHOICE OF WORDS. ANYBODY ELSE KNOW OF ANYTHING ELSE.


DAM Chinese! I want me another shirt!


----------

